# 521 Radio Programming Software and Windows 7



## MOOXE (9 Jan 2014)

Are they compatible? We're about to upgrade.


----------



## dapaterson (9 Jan 2014)

Somewhere on the DWAN is a list of all the software that has been tested with Win 7.  There have been several requests / directives to identify all mission critical software to ensure it is still compatible.

I'd start o nthe ADM(IM) homepage, then look for the Windows 7 rollout information page; should be links there.


----------



## MOOXE (9 Jan 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## dapaterson (9 Jan 2014)

And I'm in a good mood, I'll post http://dsblcsf.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/apps/default.asp?ID=4 and let you look there...

I think that's the official repository.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jan 2014)

Better question.... people still use 521s on a regular enough basis to need the software???  ;D


----------



## MOOXE (9 Jan 2014)

We still have quite a few 521s here so I keep the software handy just in case. I have only used it once to see if a 521 was a master/slave. They are rarely used. In fact I can't even remember using them in the field, or even issuing them to anyone for use.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (9 Jan 2014)

And if the software is not compatible I would worry about the competency of communication and information "consultants" who don't ensure the serviceability and usability of communications equipment is maintained through the life cycle.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jan 2014)

Windows 7 has a compatability mode, but when you're using radio equipment designed and built in the 90s, sometimes you're going to get software that won't work with OSes built in the late 2000s.


----------



## MOOXE (9 Jan 2014)

If you're an ammo tech and worrying about this, I'm worrying about you!


----------



## AmmoTech90 (9 Jan 2014)

I didn't see a question. Just a sarcastic remark intended to make incite a reaction.


----------



## MOOXE (9 Jan 2014)

You couldn't put this garbage in the thread it came from originally? There's a few other posts here you can follow me on to.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Jan 2014)

MOOXE.........just a friendly warning to wind in your neck. You've been the site dickhead today.
Thanks,
Bruce
Staff


----------



## MOOXE (10 Jan 2014)

A fool for coming back to this forum for sure. If I remembered how sensitive people were here I would'nt of come back.


----------



## V_I_Lenin (10 Jan 2014)

MOOXE,

Can.community.military this forum ain't! 

Miss it, though....


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Jan 2014)

My question: if the software is not compatible will you avoid the upgrade?

I would suggest once the first computer gets swapped over, attempt to install the software on it and be the "beta tester".  If it doesn't work, then do your best to convince the chain of command that you keep at least one laptop unaltered and label it as "521 laptop only".


----------



## Occam (10 Jan 2014)

Do you not use dedicated standalone laptops to program your radios?  I ask because I know the Navy and the Air Force have specific standalone systems which have remained untouched with regards to OS upgrades, because the software they were meant to support isn't supported on newer OSes.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jan 2014)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> My question: if the software is not compatible will you avoid the upgrade?
> 
> I would suggest once the first computer gets swapped over, attempt to install the software on it and be the "beta tester".  If it doesn't work, then do your best to convince the chain of command that you keep at least one laptop unaltered and label it as "521 laptop only".





			
				Occam said:
			
		

> Do you not use dedicated standalone laptops to program your radios?  I ask because I know the Navy and the Air Force have specific standalone systems which have remained untouched with regards to OS upgrades, because the software they were meant to support isn't supported on newer OSes.



Most Reserve units, other than some Sig units I suppose, don't have the resources to source a standalone laptop. You're lucky to get one to teach a lesson let alone dedicate it to programming radios. And given that Reserves are usually the ones that get the hand me downs no one else wants, they will likely be the ones that are still using 521's the most. A typical Catch-22 for Reserves and equipment.


----------



## Occam (10 Jan 2014)

Surely with the number of DWAN laptops being life cycled in DND (I think they're on a 4 year plan), some could be diverted from disposal to support Res units.  A four year old laptop today would still be running XP, and it should work just fine with most radio programming software.  Sure, Computers for Schools will end up with fewer laptops heading their way, but at least it would prevent Res units from having to expend funds on standalone laptops for radio programming utilities or e-readers.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Jan 2014)

You would think that, but some units have a hard enough time just life cycling their equipment, let alone diverting some to remain as standalones. My Dell D600 laptops just don't cut it anymore.


----------



## Occam (10 Jan 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You would think that, but some units have a hard enough time just life cycling their equipment, let alone diverting some to remain as standalones. My Dell D600 laptops just don't cut it anymore.



D600s?  They were on their way out when I was working 1st line support in 2007.  Someone higher up the chain isn't doing their job right.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Jan 2014)

Occam said:
			
		

> D600s?  They were on their way out when I was working 1st line support in 2007.  Someone higher up the chain isn't doing their job right.



Are you saying I can turn in my palm pilot and get a new one?


----------



## Occam (10 Jan 2014)

I'm sure there's a museum somewhere that would give you top dollar for it.  Didn't they run on vacuum tube technology?  ;D


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (12 Jan 2014)

I would be very surprised if it didn't work, given the simplicity of the program. Plus Windows 7 can still run most Win 95 and Win 3.1 era programs both natively and in compatibility modes. 

Your more difficult task is going to be finding laptops with serial ports, as they are hard to find now. C-30/CF-31s still have them as they are an industrial/commercial class PC.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jan 2014)

RADOPSIGOPACISSOP said:
			
		

> Your more difficult task is going to be finding laptops with serial ports, as they are hard to find now. C-30/CF-31s still have them as they are an industrial/commercial class PC.



They make adapters:

http://www.amazon.com/USB-9-pin-Serial-Port-Adapter/dp/B001J226JQ


----------



## RADOPSIGOPACCISOP (12 Jan 2014)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> They make adapters:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/USB-9-pin-Serial-Port-Adapter/dp/B001J226JQ



I've bought some out of my own pocket and tried them, they don't work unless you install the software drivers. If it is an issue the drivers can be installed, check with local help desk. If local help desk doesn't know how, have them submit an RFC for the driver software which will be approved. Takes time and persistence but can be done and implemented within a month.

My recommendation is to get laptops with serial ports. Signals side they are basically mandatory as you need them to interface with switches, UPS's, Sat recievers and almost any green piece of equipment.


----------



## chrisf (20 Nov 2014)

I've used a USB-serial adaptor to program 521 and tk190 radios, no issues. Just need to select the right comm port.

Also use them civi side for similar purpose, also no issue. They usually show up in comm 3 or 4, most software looks for serial communications on comm 2.


----------

